# My Pillars



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Just wanted to share a photo of my new pillars. I almost have them all completed, but i had to take a minute to photograph the 2 i do have done. The other 2 should be completed over the course of this week.   The fence and pillars are almost done i cant believe it. Its been forever, but ill never have to do them again..>WHEW:googly: I still plan on doing an additional paint treatment so that it looks more worn, but i just can paint anything else today. If i get it done then i do, if not ill do it next year.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

They look great M.
When should I come down to pick them up?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Turtle, they really look good! Can't wait to see them set up with your fence!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Holy Heck! Those look awesome!!!! U did such a great job!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL Jeff...You can take them in trade 



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> They look great M.
> When should I come down to pick them up?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks guys I appreciate the complements


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really nice. I like the trim/molding you used.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nice work turttle


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Wonderful job!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Very very nice!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

turtle2778 said:


> LOL Jeff...You can take them in trade


Whatcha trading???? HMMMMMMMM


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Turtle~

Those are wonderful! Can't wait to see the fence too!!
It is so exciting to see how everything is coming together!!!!!!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Heck yeah T glad to see ya got the columns together. Those look fantabulous! So when you gonna come help me with mine lol. Looks like I'm gonna stick with my same old crappy ones again lol... Can't wait to see the fence too!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good Job Slow Walker..< LOL

should look real nice all done and up with fencing.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice job!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

They came out great!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Very good job T!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

fantastic!


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

They look great.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very well done T. I dont know if I will be able to get mine done this year.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very nice T you did a great job so if i get you for my secret reeper next time , just send them over


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Great job, T....I'm proud of you honey


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Lauriebeast said:


> Great job, T....I'm proud of you honey


AAAAH thanks LB. (((HUGS)))


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay here are a few new pics as of tonight. Only 1 pillar left to go. Its only partially painted, but my husband HAD to put stuff up so we have a missng corner...UGH. Oh well at least its a start. We have have 5 people stop in their cars and ask about the pillars and TONS of slow downs or waves...I LOVE IT.










This one shows the corner pillar with the light on it. I havent aged it yet, but tomorrow Ill get that done.









Just a close up of the pillar after aging...I took some advice and its not great, but it looks a lot better than it did in my opinion. I let my kids help and maybe I shouldnt have, but they LOVED it. They will have the memory at least...cuz Ill probably fix it. LOL


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Holy Moley Turtle! Those are AWSOME!!!!!
I didn't realize how big they were until they are set up! Those look GREAT!!!!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Bravo!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks I really appreciate that.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Wow! Very impressive!


----------

